# tumbled orange squash



## Simoril

Ciao!
Ancora una volta ho bisogno del vostro prezioso aiuto!

Ecco la frase incriminata:
They passed a green grocer's shop, and X noticed the earthy banks of raw beetroots and carved pumpkin heads and *tumbled orange squashes* and vegetables which were all piled up in racks and wooden crates outside.

...e la mia traduzione:
Superarono il negozio di un fruttivendolo e X notò mucchi di barbabietole terrose, zucche intagliate e zucchine _???_ e verdura, accatastate fuori in espositori e cassette di legno.

Avrete capito che siamo ad Halloween. Si cuociono le barbabietole, si intagliano le zucche ma... le *tumbled orange* zucchine... che roba sono???

Solo zucchine (rosse?) ruzzolate dal mucchio?

Confido nelle vostre risposte!
Grazie


----------



## ALEX1981X

Forse si intende le zucchine _stra-cotte,troppo mature_ che cadono dal bancone....


----------



## Simoril

Ti assicuro che non saprei proprio...
Ma i frutti troppo maturi non cadono solo dagli alberi? 
E comunque le zucchine non sono sugli alberi!!!
E in ogni caso sono già state raccolte!!!
Mistero!


----------



## elena73

Simoril!! Io non riuscivo a trovare dove avevi letto delle zucchine!! Leggevo, leggevo!! 
Orange squash sono anche le spremute di arancio... 
Tumbled=spilled direi 
Quindi secondo me è i resti di spremuta d'arancia.
Potrebbero pure essere le zucche arancio cadute a terra, ma mi sembra strano...



EDIT: Metti Google images e poi orange squash!!
tumbled nel senso di tumbled down, secondo me..


----------



## ALEX1981X

_Tumbled_ infatti non saprei come altro tradurlo..se non magari che _cascano _l'uno sull'altro nel bancone...

I frutti o la verdura troppo matura è intesa lasciata sul bancone ovviamente...per varie ragioni...frutta matura da giorni e in vendita da troppo tempo che perde quindi di qualità...

Ovviamente possono essere spremute di arancio ...ma qualcosa mi sfugge col senso del discorso nel caso fossero loro


----------



## elena73

Io di istinto, senza cercare, ho pensato subito alla spremuta... potrebbero anche essere zucche arancioni cadute a terra... Forse all'epoca le zucche erano più probabili...


----------



## pescara

This is a photo of orange squashes: http://media.photobucket.com/image/orange squash/stoxbnx3/blog/orangesquash.jpg

It has nothing to do with spremute di arancio.

Alex is correct that _tumbled_ refers to the fact that they are falling on each other/ cascano l'uno sul'altro.

Ciao.


----------



## pescara

elena73 said:


> Io di istinto, senza cercare, ho pensato subito alla spremuta... potrebbero anche essere zucche arancioni cadute a terra...     Forse all'epoca le zucche erano più probabili...


 
Ciao.


----------



## elfa

Questi sono squash, "orange" il colore e "tumbled", ha ragione elena, significa "falling down"


----------



## rrose17

It is a description of how the vegetables are displayed. Think of someone carrying a box full of vegetables and tipping it onto a display case. The vegetables tumble over one another and lie there. The author is describing orange squashes and other vegetables that are lying there as if they've just been put there in any old fashion. They are not neatly placed.


----------



## elena73

Thank you to all the native speakers for ''averci tirato fuori dai guai''


----------



## Simoril

Simoril said:


> ma... le *tumbled orange* zucchine... che roba sono???
> 
> Solo zucchine (rosse?) ruzzolate dal mucchio?


 
Che dire?! Grazie sempre a tutti per l'aiuto e per le numerose e rapidissime risposte.....
Chissà perchè mi sembrava strano?! forse perchè erano gli unici vegetali ad essere in terra?
Grazie ancora!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Chiedo perdono....mi sono perso 

Scusate ragazzi quindi sono zucchine super mature _che cadono (cascanti) _??

Ho letto che quando le zucchine sono Yellow or orange significa che sono palesemente mature e voglio capire se il senso è quello che avevo prospettato 

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## elfa

Alex, a dir vero anch'io sono confusa se "orange squash" riferisca ad una varietà di "squash" o semplicemente al colore. Io avrei detto quest'ultimo ma leggendo i post di Rrose e pescara, adesso mi viene un dubbio...


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> Alex, a dir vero anch'io sono confusa se "orange squash" riferisca ad una varietà di "squash" o semplicemente al colore. Io avrei detto quest'ultimo ma leggendo i post di Rrose e pescara, adesso mi viene un dubbio...



Leggi il mio post iniziale e il mio ragionamento...e vedi se ha quindi un senso..

Tra tanti interventi alla fine non ho capito se ho detto una fesseria o meno...ho visto che Pescara mi ha dato ragione e poi buio totale 

Grazie a tutti


----------



## elfa

ALEX1981X said:


> Leggi il mio post iniziale e il mio ragionamento...e vedi se ha quindi un senso..
> 
> Tra tanti interventi alla fine non ho capito se ho detto una fesseria o meno...ho visto che Pescara mi ha dato ragione e poi buio totale



Super mature, direi di no. Ci sono varietà di squash che sono addirittura bianche. Comunque aspettiamo i pareri di Rrose o pescara.


----------



## rrose17

I do believe here that orange squash is BOTH the type of squash and the colour. Nothing to do with its ripeness, however.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok raga questo è un esempio del cavolo dalla rete...per *Orange Squash*

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/vegetables/squash.html

Leggete la domanda 2 


Hope this helps


----------



## pescara

Here is some information about different types of squash:

The term "*summer*" and "*winter*" for squash are only based on current usage, not on actuality. "Summer" types are on the market all winter; and "winter" types are on the markets in the late summer and fall, as well as winter. Thus, the terms "summer" and "winter" are deceptive and confusing. This terminology was never meant to confuse - it just dates back to a time when the seasons were more crucial to man's survival than they are now. "Good keepers" became known as winter vegetables if they would "keep" until December. 
Winter squash comes in shapes round and elongated, scalloped and pear-shaped with flesh that ranges from golden-yellow to brilliant orange. Most winter squashes are vine-type plants whose fruits are harvested when fully mature. They take longer to mature than summer squash (3 months or more) and are best harvested once the cool weather of fall sets in. They can be stored for months in a cool basement-hence the name "winter" squash. ​ 

Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

Mi sembra che il fatto che le _orange squashes_ siano delle zucche sia assodato.

_Tumbled_ mi pare possa avere solo due significati, in questo contesto. Uno è _andate, troppo mature, rovinate._ L'altro non potrebbe essere _buttate lì, lasciate cadere alla rinfusa_?


----------



## rrose17

How does tumbled mean _troppo mature_??


----------



## Blackman

rrose17 said:


> How does tumbled mean _troppo mature_??


 
Dictionary.com

to fall in ruins, as from age or decay; collapse; topple: _The walls of the old mansion tumbled down upon the intruders._


----------



## rrose17

Got it, but in my world we don't usually build walls and mansions out of squash. Broccoli maybe, but never squash. 

Sorry couldn't help it. Tumbled here has absolutely nothing to do with the ripeness or maturity of the vegetable.


----------



## ALEX1981X

No ragazzi... ho messo il link scusate...io dico che "*orange*" nel contesto significa o forse esprime la troppa "maturità" della zucchina (squash)

_*Tumbled*_ vuol dire che sono messe l'una sopra l'altra per me...accatastate

That's it


----------



## pescara

The original phrase says "...tumbled orange squashes and vegetables..."  Tumbled refers to both squashes and vegetables.  It is unlikely that the squashes and all the other vegetables are overly ripe.

I agree with rrose.  Tumbled refers to the way the squashes/vegetables are displayed.  We wouldn't use the word tumbled in any other way.

Ciao.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok quindi sono solo zucchine *color arancio *esposte "accatastate" nel bancone suppongo...non che cadono per terra

Right ?


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Mi sembra che il fatto che le _orange squashes_ siano delle zucche sia assodato.
> 
> _Tumbled_ mi pare possa avere solo due significati, in questo contesto. Uno è _andate, troppo mature, rovinate._ L'altro non potrebbe essere _buttate lì, lasciate cadere alla rinfusa_?



Temo nessuno dei due. Vedi post no 11 di Rrose qui sopra


----------



## ALEX1981X

elfa said:


> Temo nessuno dei due. Vedi post no 11 di Rrose qui sopra



Ragazzi quindi ?

La Traduzione finale quale sarebbe ??


----------



## london calling

pescara said:


> It has nothing to do with spremute di arancio.
> 
> Alex is correct that _tumbled_ refers to the fact that they are falling on each other/ cascano l'uno sul'altro.
> 
> Ciao.


I agree 100% (pardon my sticking my nose in at the last second, but I have read all your posts, honest!).

This has nothing to do with the "orange squash" I used to drink as a child - _orange squash_ is not a "premuta/spremuta" or, should I say, freshly squeezed orange juice: it's like _sciroppo di amarena_ here. You just add water to it, and drink it at your own risk!.


----------



## elena73

Il senso credo sia che queste zucche non sono 'arranged' in piramidi perfette, ma che sono tumbled, cadute (come se il mucchio si sia disfatto..)


----------



## rrose17

@LC I thought of that, too. (OMG that does that date us??) But I didn't want to throw that into the works of an overly flogged horse (I know I know mixed metaphors...)


----------



## entrapta

Blackman hanno già risposto: buttate alla rinfusa. Troppo mature proprio no. Ma proprio non si può accettare che sia "zucche arancioni (perché poi color arancio che è orrendo)"? Le zucche esistono di tremila colori, gialle, verdi, a strisce , grigie....


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> Blackman hanno già risposto: buttate alla rinfusa. Troppo mature proprio no.



Ho visto, grazie.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok ragazzi meno male...allora non avevo scritto una boiata...a parte la questione delle "*orange*" squash che pensavo fossero _*troppo mature (too ripe)*_...ma alla fine è solo una colorazione,una tipologia di zucchina suppongo


----------

